# Grizzly 10x22 turret tool post height



## MikeWhy (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a brand new Grizzly g0752 waiting for me back home. I'm out of town working through next week, but I would like to order some tooling in the meantime.

Can someone tell me the largest bit size that will fit in the stock tool post and still have room to adjust to hit spindle center? The manual says 1/2" max on tool size. Does that allow for height adjustment? Or is that the largest bit that will physically fit?

Thanks.


----------



## MikeWhy (Dec 6, 2013)

(Bump) Anybody? Wondering if the top face of a 1/2" square cutter mounted in the Grizzly g0602/0752 stock tool post is below the spindle centerline and has a chance of working. Thanks.


----------



## markknx (Dec 6, 2013)

Mikeway,
 I have the G0602, the same lathe just no vari speed. You will be safe with 1/2" tools and have room to shim if needed. you can also use down to 1/4" (you just have to shim up). I use 1/2 ,3/8, 5/16, 1/4. With HSS blanks It saves time and money to use the smaller blanks for smaller tools.

Mark


----------



## MikeWhy (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks, Mark. I can order the tooling with confidence now. 

Indexable holders was my concern. I wanted a couple on hand right away, but saw no sense in buying smaller than 1/2", with an AXA tool post likely soon. It also doesn't make sense to buy them before the tool post if they won't work on the stock turret. 

I agree with you completely about smaller HSS, although 1/4" does seem a bit small, keeping in mind that I don't have a feel yet for the size and scale. I take it you're happy with them? No concerns about rigidity? Do you find them a better choice overall than 3/8"? I understand about the big difference in sharpening time.


----------



## markknx (Dec 7, 2013)

mike,
for Indexable tools I would use 1/2 as a rule for basic turning and facing. However for the most part I have come to prefer HSS bits if I am not working on hard materials. 

as far as the smaller HSS tool bits go I do not find one size better than the other. just the right size for the bit I am grinding. the 1/4 are less rigid but are used where a lighter cut is being used. Such as small groves, smaller threads, small boars.....Keeping the cutting edge of the tool bit close to the tool holder helps a lot also. I also Made a special holder for them. See photos, simple but very handy.


----------



## MikeWhy (Dec 7, 2013)

Mark, thanks for taking the time. The pictures helped a lot.


----------



## markknx (Dec 7, 2013)

Anytime! that's why I hang out here, to learn and help others to learn.
Mark


----------

